# BMW Group achieves best-ever August global sales



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, because the people from 2013 are coming out of a lease..


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Not too good in the Americas. I wonder of the incentives are coming?


----------

